# 떠난나며/건지



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

Recently I have been listening to 러브홀릭 songs and I am confused by the lyrics of her song "그대만 있다면".  It is a great song, but this is what confuses me:

날 사랑해서 떠난다며 = Because you loved me you left?  _I really don't know what the -_*며*_ means here because i've never seen this word before_.

무엇이 날 위한 건지 그대는 알고 있어요 - You knew what was for me??

The reason I'm confsued with the second sentence is because I don't know what 건지 is.  Is it a form of 것 that goes with 위한?  Could I also say: *윈한지 그내듣 알고 있어요*?

도움을 고맙습니다


----------



## AKoreanUser

Never seen -며? It's a very common word in the Korean language, no offense.

날 사랑해서 떠난다며 눈물짓던 그대의 말을 믿을수 없죠
This is the whole sentence of it. It can be said in other way:
날 사랑해서 떠난다고 말하며 눈물짓던 그대의 말을 믿을 수 없죠.
날 사랑해서 떠난다고 말하면서 눈물짓던 그대의 말을 믿을 수 없죠.

Here's a description of 며.
http://krdic.daum.net/dickr/contents.do?offset=A000148500&query1=A000148500#A000148500

It says you say -며 when you enumerate more than one movements or conditions or something like that. So the translation can be
I can't believe you saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
I'm not so sure this sentence is okay grammartically.

위한 건지 is a short form of 위한 것인지. Like, 이건 사과입니다 => 이것은 사과입니다. 윈한지 그대는 알고 있어요 therefore is wrong.


----------



## maghanish2

Sorry, I haven't been studying Korean for long at all.

Okay, so in this case it means like "you're saying that XXX"?  So could I write this sentence:

그녀를 좋아한다며 하지만 전 사실을 압니다 = You SAY you like her, but I know the truth.

Finally, I understand now that you cannot replace the 건지 with a simple 지, but then what sense does the 건지 add to the sentence?  IN other words, how would you transalte it well?

다시 감사합니다!


----------



## Mallarme

> 날 사랑해서 떠난다며 눈물짓던 그대의 말을 믿을수 없죠





AKoreanUser said:


> I can't believe you saying that you leave me because you love me with tears in your eyes.
> I'm not so sure this sentence is okay grammartically.



Actually, this is a good translation. Let me just fix it a bit:

I can't believe your saying, with tears in your eyes, that you're leaving me because you love me.



maghanish2 said:


> Okay, so in this case it means like "you're saying that XXX"?



Are you asking if that's what 며 means?  If so, then no, that's not what it means.  As AKoreanUser explained, 며 is used to link together a number of actions or conditions.  In the link s/he provided there were some examples:

이것은 감이*며 *저것은 사과이다.
This (thing) is a persimmon and/while that (thing) is an apple.

남편은 친절하*며 *부인은 인정이 많다.
The husband is kind while/and the wife is compassionate.

Here is the English link explaining 며: 며

So, in the line 날 사랑해서 떠난다며 눈물짓던 그대의 말을 믿을수 없죠, the 며 is there to link two simultaneous actions: 1. his telling her that he's leaving because he loves her and 2. his crying.  Here is a more literal translation:

I don't believe your words, you with your eyes tearing up while telling me you're leaving me because you love me.



> 그녀를 좋아한다며 하지만 전 사실을 압니다 = You SAY you like her, but I know the truth.



Actually, I don't think you should use 며 here... shouldn't it be just: 그녀를 좋아한다 하지만 전 사실을 압니다 ??  



> Finally, I understand now that you cannot replace the 건지 with a simple 지, but then what sense does the 건지 add to the sentence? IN other words, how would you transalte it well?



You're asking about: 


> 무엇이 날 위한 건지 그대는 알고 있어요



무엇이  = what
날 위한 => 날 위하는 = (good) for me (modifies 것 in 것인지/건지)
건지 => 것인지 = the thing is? (interrogative ending)
그대는 알고 있어요 = you know

All together:
You know the thing that is (good) for me / You know what's good for me.  

도움이 되길 바람


----------



## AKoreanUser

You did great job, Mallarme, thanks. 

But what I meant was originally was different from your correction. I was going to ask it here but it seems to be a little bit off the topic of this thread and too long, so I'll make a new one for it. Answer me there, plz. Others also welcome to reply there, please 

Anyway, your explanation about 며 is so perfect that I have nothing to add. and this,

그녀를 좋아한다며 하지만 전 사실을 압니다 = You SAY you like her, but I know the truth.

maghanish2, you're right. The meaning you got is correct. but here I need to explain this 며 is not like 며 Mallarme and I have explained. So I'll explain about that.

http://krdic.daum.net/dickr/contents.do?offset=A000092200&query1=A000092200#A000092200
It says -다며 is the short form of -다면서. Then, let's see -다면서
http://krdic.daum.net/dickr/contents.do?offset=A000092400&query1=A000092400#A000092400
It looks two ways to use.
_ says it make the sentence end; it finishes the sentence.
[II]1 says -다고 했으면서(=>-다고 말했으면서) with 따져 묻는 뜻.(I can't find a proper word for 따지다. here)
[II]2 says -다고 하면서(=>-다고 말하면서)

The part of the lyrics is about [II]2. You're telling something and doing another.

In this sentence, 그녀를 좋아한다며 하지만 전 사실을 압니다, it's about , I think. Oh, before I begin, it has to be fixed like this;

그녀를 좋아한다며 하지만 난 사실을 알아. or
그녀를 좋아하신다며요 하지만 전 사실을 압니다. either sounds better to me.

I'll just choose the first one, so the sentence should be this way.
그녀를 좋아한다며! 하지만 난 사실을 알아.
The translation is still okay with maghanish2's._


----------



## maghanish2

That's why I was confused.  I wasn't sure if there was more than one meaning to -며.  So thanks so much for the great explanation AKoreanUser!

I think I do understand the use of it now.  It will take a while to get comfortable using it, but thanks to you both for all the time you put in your very helpful answers!

My last question:

I know in colloquial usage you can add -ㄴ데 do mean -ㄴ다고 했어, correct?  So would this sentence also work:

그녀를 좋아한데.  하지만 난 사실을 알아.

고맙습니다!  너희들의 설명이 도움이 정말 됬어!


----------



## AKoreanUser

If you meant to say that with the same meaning as what you said above,
그녀를 좋아한다는데 하지만 난 사실을 알아 would be right.

When you say 그녀를 좋아하는데..., the one who likes her is the one who's talking, not listening.

"그녀를 좋아한데. 하지만 난 사실을 알아." is wrong. If what you meant is "그녀를 좋아한대. 하지만 난 사실을 알아," the one who likes her is another, neither the one who's talking nor listening.

Confusing, right?


----------



## maghanish2

Okay wow that is sorta confusing!  SO even if I wrote:

니가 그녀를 좋아한대 it would not mean *YOU say you like her*?

Hmmm it's starting to make a little more sense.  SO to review:
간다는데 - the listener said he is going
가는데 - the SPEAKER said he is going
간대 (간데 is totally wrong?) - some OTHER person said he is going

I hope to have understood!


----------



## AKoreanUser

maghanish2 said:


> Okay wow that is sorta confusing! SO even if I wrote:
> 
> 니가 그녀를 좋아한대 it would not mean *YOU say you like her*?


You're right. 좋아한다며 is a correct form here.



maghanish2 said:


> Hmmm it's starting to make a little more sense. SO to review:
> 간다는데 - the listener said he is going
> 가는데 - the SPEAKER said he is going
> 간대 (간데 is totally wrong?) - some OTHER person said he is going
> 
> I hope to have understood!


No, what I explained is applied in that conext and in that verb, 좋아한다.

I'm sorry if I confused you, I stand corrected.

Generally, 는데 doesn't care about the subject. but if 는데 is used to say ~라고 말하다, like 좋아한다는데, then we can apply the rule I told. I said it's for "the listener" but actually, it's "the listener and other person." So

너가/걔가/검은 옷 입은 남자가 간다는데 너도 갈래? are right. but 나는 간다는데 너도 갈래? is wrong. But there's another problem. This is too confusing to me, too, to expalin. The following is correct. I doubt if I should tell you this, I'm afraid it might be hard.
내가 간다는데 너가 무슨 상관이야?(o)
내가 간다는데 너도 갈래?(x)
I'll just give little tip that might help you understand. Here 는데 doesn't fit the meaning to -라고 말하다. It's more like you have made a choice so don't care about me. In this way, "는/은" must chage to "가/이." And this is very hard to understand because English doesn't have the difference bewteen "은/는" and "이/가."

About the second, Any subject can be here. So,
나는 가는데 너도 갈래?(o)
걔는 가는데 너도 갈래?(o)
너는 가는데 걔는 안 가?(o)
Here all 는데 are not like the above ones. Here 는데 is used like, I'm going, and you?(first one); won't he go there while you go there?(last one, it implies you and he are friends so hang around often.)

But when you omit the subject, like 그녀를 좋아하는데..., we sort of feel it's the speaker who likes her. This is why I expalined like that before.

And 간대 is compeletly right. and 간데 is totally wrong.

I hope you understand this time despite my insufficient explanation.


----------



## maghanish2

I am pretty sure that I do understand this time.  Your explanations are helpful, and I like all the examples also!

Thanks so much for taking the time to help me with this!  
다시 고맙습니다!!


----------



## Anais Ninn

maghanish2 said:


> Okay wow that is sorta confusing!  SO even if I wrote:
> 
> 니가 그녀를 좋아한대 it would not mean *YOU say you like her*?



-ㄴ대 is used to quote a third person or a rumour. So, 니가 그녀를 좋아한대. means "They say you like her." However, 니가 그녀를 좋아한다며? or 니가 그녀를 좋아한다면서? means "They say you like her. Is it true?"

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## Anais Ninn

maghanish2 said:


> Okay wow that is sorta confusing!  SO even if I wrote:
> 
> 니가 그녀를 좋아한대 it would not mean *YOU say you like her*?
> 
> Hmmm it's starting to make a little more sense.  SO to review:
> 간다는데 - the listener said he is going
> 가는데 - the SPEAKER said he is going
> 간대 (간데 is totally wrong?) - some OTHER person said he is going
> 
> I hope to have understood!



간다는데 = 간다고 하는데 = 간다고 말 하는데
Therefore, 간다는데 just implies that someone (it could be the subject of the sentence or a third person) said that he/she/you/we/I/they/...is going.

Examples:
그가 간다고 하는데 정말이야? means "It is said that he's going. Is it true?" It could also mean "He said (someone) is going. Is it true?" To avoid this confusion, one can clarify by adding "-가 하는 말이"

내가 간다고 하는데 니가 뭔데 못간다고 해? means "When I say I am going, who are you to say that I'm not?"

네가 간다고 하는데 일은 어쩌고? means "It is said that you are going, but what about your work?"


가는데 does not imply any hearsay at all. it is just stating the fact.

I hope I didn't confuse you even more.

Anais


----------

